# Ipod touch, App store et Itunes Wi-Fi



## ludmer67 (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

tout d'abord, deux choses. La première, je vous souhaite un joyeux Noel (chez nous, le 26 est encore férié ^^), la seconde, je m'excuse d'avance si cette question a déjà été posée et plus encore si elle a été résolue.

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un iPod Touch 64 go, connecté en Wi-Fi par un routeur, lui même relié à une Livebox. Je me connecte à Internet par à ce routeur, pas par le Livebox.

Après avoir configuré l'iPod avec ma connexion internet, l'accès à l'App Store et à l'iTunes Store m'est impossible. Pourtant, mes identifiants sont corrects, mais après un loooong chargement... rien, connexion impossible.

Que puis-je faire pour accéder à ces banques de données correctement avec mon iPod ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (26 Décembre 2009)

A part vérifier ta connexion je ne vois pas.

Le WIFI est bien activé en haut sur la barre?

Tu habites où pour que le 26 soit férié?


----------



## ludmer67 (2 Janvier 2010)

J'habite en Alsace, droit local.
Pour le WiFi, je l'ai essayé chez d'autres personnes, et ça marche ! Par contre, chez moi, non. En fait, chez moi, l'iPod reconnaît la connexion mais elle semble si faible qu'elle ne prend pas. J'ai un routeur lui même raccordé à une livebox en Ethernet. La particularité de ce câble ethernet est qu'il est branché sur un des quatre ports 10/100 du routeur, d'où un faible débit. Je ne comprends moi même pas tout, on m'avait expliqué sur un forum. Donc, si ça ne marche pas, ce n'est pas un problème d'iPod, mais de routeur. Mais je n'ai pas besoin du web chez moi, en sachant que j'ai un ordinateur.


----------

